# Which photo app



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi all.

Curious what photo app you guys are using for loading your pics on here. I seem to only be able to laod mine as thumbnail style pics


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I upload them as attachments (Method 1 in this link):

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

When i try to upload using method 1 i get a response that it failed do to a missing security token


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your pictures are too large, reduce the resolution to something like 1280 wide and they'll work fine.


----------



## Hoytguy (Jan 7, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Your pictures are too large, reduce the resolution to something like 1280 wide and they'll work fine.


Thanks. That worked.


----------

